# My numbers seem inflated due to equipment



## wenzelosllc (Dec 7, 2009)

This lots just about 200k. Typically takes ~4hrs to clear to their specs with a skid and 8' blade with quicktach wings. Straight pushes to piles along the fence at top left. Customer supplied salt. I know roughly what it cost to plow when they did it in house but due to labor issues they need their guys doing sidewalks among other things.

I know my current hourly fits with what they were paying before but I need to get a dedicated skid for this site and it really blows my number up(I'm looking at some other accounts in the area to help spread the cost). No hand work, can get it all with the blade if needed. One guy, possibly a second that could use a truck and salt.

I'm at about just under $1k a push or 26-35k (hoping to narrow down the range once I get the equipment figured out) for the season on this. Does this sound reasonable to MN/midwest guys?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

what trigger gives you 26-35 events? good for you $250 an hour for a skid.


----------



## wenzelosllc (Dec 7, 2009)

snowman55;1841501 said:


> what trigger gives you 26-35 events? good for you $250 an hour for a skid.


I'm using a zero tolerance trigger. I think last year we got 31 events with measurable snow and I figured 40 for safety and to account for their needs. My per push rate comes down quite a bit with the seasonal since I know my equipment is covered.

I'm actually at $190 with a dedicated skid, I tacked on a hour knowing how picky they can be and what can happen if you get snow at the wrong time for this account.

What kind of number would you put on it?


----------



## wenzelosllc (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd also like to say I may have been a wee bit sleepy working on this last night.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your in a quandary,I feel there are 3 types of snowplowing. 1st are driveways,anyone can do them. 2nd are small to medium sized lots you can plow with your truck.3rd are the ones that you need the skids or loaders. The problem is the jump up from trucks to loaders. If you don't have them and need to buy or lease your bids will mostly be higher then the guys who own the big stuff and can give a better deal.


----------



## wenzelosllc (Dec 7, 2009)

That's basically how I feel as well grandview. Worst part is that it'd be easy for a truck if It wasnt for the 40 fenced in parking spaces under the bridge.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

wenzelosllc;1841528 said:


> I'm using a zero tolerance trigger. I think last year we got 31 events with measurable snow and I figured 40 for safety and to account for their needs. My per push rate comes down quite a bit with the seasonal since I know my equipment is covered.
> 
> I'm actually at $190 with a dedicated skid, I tacked on a hour knowing how picky they can be and what can happen if you get snow at the wrong time for this account.
> 
> What kind of number would you put on it?


Props if you can get it!

I think forty is a bit high for the events, 31 last year was abnormal because of all the 1-3 inch snowfalls we had. $600-$700 I think is realistic what someone with the equipment would be at.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

TKLAWN;1842205 said:


> Props if you can get it!
> 
> I think forty is a bit high for the events, 31 last year was abnormal because of all the 1-3 inch snowfalls we had. $600-$700 I think is realistic what someone with the equipment would be at.


Better to be on the high side and lose the bid than to be on the low side and lose everything.


----------



## wenzelosllc (Dec 7, 2009)

TKLAWN;1842205 said:


> Props if you can get it!
> 
> I think forty is a bit high for the events, 31 last year was abnormal because of all the 1-3 inch snowfalls we had. $600-$700 I think is realistic what someone with the equipment would be at.


700 is closer to where I'd be if I didn't add in lots of padding on time due to how I know the lot gets used. The admins have pretty high standards and have been sorta been catered to by the in house guys (but who can blame them).

I went a high on events for the same reason. If the lots white they want it cleared. Can always come down in negotiations; make them feel good about themselves.



thelettuceman;1842225 said:


> Better to be on the high side and lose the bid than to be on the low side and lose everything.


A lot of money to tie up and be wrong. If they bite at that price it'd be good for the wallet as well.


----------

